# Bathroom Remodel vs Renovation



## mikesmith4822 (1 mo ago)

Do you want to get your Bathroom Remodelled? Or do you want to renovate the bathroom? You might be wondering why I have written the same question twice. There are chances that you might have been using these words interchangeably. But renovation and remodelling are two different terms, and it’s crucial to understand the differences between them before you approach any team of professionals for your work. So, let’s see the difference between the two in the below article.


----------

